# 42" Lightning Snowblower for sale...



## sarlacc54 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, Folks.

I'm selling a Lightning 42" Snowblower attachment and accessories that I purchased for a John Deere L130 Series (may fit others).

Includes:
Rear mounted weight kit (bracket mounts behind seat, 40lb weights mount on bracket)

Chains for rear wheels

Hand-made dolly for ease of installation and movement after de-installation.

Assembly/Installation manuals

Bag of shear pins

I can provide pictures on request...

I'm selling the whole kit and kaboodle for $600

Tim


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

If you decide to part it out I'm interested in the kaboodle by itself. 

Just kidding, GLWS.


----------



## Misfitsit (Jan 18, 2018)

sarlacc54 said:


> Hi, Folks.
> 
> I'm selling a Lightning 42" Snowblower attachment and accessories that I purchased for a John Deere L130 Series (may fit others).
> 
> ...


Tim can you send me pics. I’m def intrested


----------

